# .   .

## Da$ha

!         ,     2016   62.02 . -           .      ,       .     .    .     .   ?       ?             2016 .   ?

----------


## 13

:       ,         .     - ,

----------


## Da$ha

*13*,   .        91 60,2-       ?

----------


## Olaf

> 91 60,2-       ?


  .             .

----------

